# ani ne



## Colei che...

Ahoj!
Forgive me if I'm writing in English, but my Czech (especially written) is very poor.

I would like to ask something about the word "ani": in English is traslated as "not even", and "ani ne" as "scarcely, barely". But sometimes, in my office, people use "ani ne" when they answer. I think is instead "ne". For example:
"Jedeš večer do hospody?"
"Ani ne."

Is it a commonly used expression?

Diky!


----------



## winpoj

Your feeling is correct. The meaning of "ani ne" is basically the same as "ne" in this context but the addition of "ani" makes the answer less direct, less abrupt and perhaps less definitive. With some persuasion, perhaps, one or two pints aren't so bad an idea after all.


----------



## Colei che...

Thank you!


----------



## Papageno Latino

Colei che...: I think that it's similar to the very colloquial italian "anche no". For example:

- "Andrai al seminario di filosofia?"
- "Anche no!..." (= "Vivro' benissimo ANCHE se NOn ci andro'")

At least young students use it.


----------



## Colei che...

Hi Papagero,
and thank you for your post. I'm sorry, but I have never seen that phrase before, in italian! Maybe it is not used where I was born. 
Ne zlobse se na mně*. 
*


----------

